# how to protect females when in heat



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have two female pups who should be going into heat for the first time in the next couple months. We plan on them being chained outside. Any suggestions on what type of set-up to use to protect males from getting to them? We put up fencing, but I am not sure it is going to keep males out. We can't really afford to pour concrete and do proper kennels. We are looking for a cheaper way to protect them until we can do that.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

DON'T LEAVE THEM OUTSIDE!

Crate them in a seperate room from the males is the most practical. Not only could your males possibly get to them but anything that wanders into your yard can also.

Keep them inside away from the other dogs, take them out on a leash to potty. Its a pain in the bum but it won't last forever and you're safer that way.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

lol, reminds me of a Mexican song that starts out with "It's already locked with 3 padlocks, and secured... the Black Door" 

Lock 'em up bro, lock them up.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, crate them inside and only leash-walk them for the 3-4 weeks needed. Better safe than oooooops.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

If anything crate the females and chain the male outside...he will be miserable regardless ~LOL!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> DON'T LEAVE THEM OUTSIDE!
> 
> Crate them in a seperate room from the males is the most practical. Not only could your males possibly get to them but anything that wanders into your yard can also.
> 
> Keep them inside away from the other dogs, take them out on a leash to potty. Its a pain in the bum but it won't last forever and you're safer that way.


Spot on, I had a female get sired through a kennel, yes a chain link kennel he got her at the corner so it possible there, keep them inside or privacy fence with a kennel inside. Crate them to be safe and defintely don't crate them together or they might get a little aggressive, they act funny during those times, seen dogs that get along everyday and then go into heat and turn very aggressive.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, dogs can reach through chain link fence easy.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

yep crates and chains


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I feel a little foolish, b/c everyone seemed to know what I should be doing and I didn't. Oh, well. I guess I am learning. It is nice to have people to help me instead of having to figure things out the hard way! Thanks, again.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

cowboy1 said:


> Thanks for the help. I feel a little foolish, b/c everyone seemed to know what I should be doing and I didn't. Oh, well. I guess I am learning. It is nice to have people to help me instead of having to figure things out the hard way! Thanks, again.


Nothing is ever foolish to ask in these dogs, don't feel bad at all at least you are asking for the help, it is foolish not to ask. I ask newbie questions still, there is always something to always learn, I taught a friend who is in the dogs for decades about the benefits of Apple Cider Vingaer, he has more respect in his little thumb in these dogs than I will in a life time but it wasn't embarassed to ask me when he didn't know. Live and never stop learning, at least you know now. Some of these people who have answered these questions probably have been in the dogs for 5 plus years.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know much but I have made many mistakes in the 17+ years with pits and other Molossers. A wise person learns from other peoples mistakes.
Believe me I have made too many!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh boy I have so much to look forward to. I have always owned males .. I now have 2 females and a male .. I bought pad locks for the crates and they will be in seperate rooms of the house when they go into heat.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OH BOY CAN'T WAIT FOR DECEMBER!!! Sydney goes into heat and this is the first time there will be a male in the house...not very excited about December. Sydney will probably have to stay upstairs in my room and in a plastic crate...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am wondering if I ever want to keep any more males after this stuff!
Now my Neo came into heat...yeah! three more weeks of this kaka!


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

i'm so happy to see people say to create a female in heat, I ask a question on another site before I found this one and everybody's response was to have her spayed. it made me so mad.


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Inside is the safest place for them!


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

Vegas is about to go into heat, what should my roommate do to prepare. 

we know she has to be away from, mine and my bf's dog, Rocky, which is her brother. she's not getting near him. hah. 

but he's wondering if he should get her any underwear/diapers. and how long shes gonna be locked away. 

shes about 8months and going into her first heat. so this is a first for all of us.


personal experiences? 
warnings?


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

The best way is to keep her away from any males... Recentley my freinds female started to go into heat and he had my wife take care of her at our place because he did not want to take a chance while he was at work, so she watched her and made sure she was crated whenever she wasnt supervised..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

beccapottersays said:


> Vegas is about to go into heat, what should my roommate do to prepare.
> 
> we know she has to be away from, mine and my bf's dog, Rocky, which is her brother. she's not getting near him. hah.
> 
> ...


You should go to the pet store and buy a doggie diaper, they are not that expensive. I don't buy the pads they sell, I go to walgreens and buy the cheapest maxi pads, as they are the same thing and cost a lot less. Get some crate toys, and I would crate and rotate the male and female. But do not let them be in the same room, even if one is in the crate, they will prolly go crazy trying to get at each other (the male anyway lol).


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DON'T WALK YOUR DOG WITH THE DIAPER! I was about 15 and walked my Bullmastiff with her "diaper" and she had the NERVE to pop a squat without bothering to ask me to take it off of her first! lmfao


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> DON'T WALK YOUR DOG WITH THE DIAPER! I was about 15 and walked my Bullmastiff with her "diaper" and she had the NERVE to pop a squat without bothering to ask me to take it off of her first! lmfao


Hahahaha! My pug is a dirty dog, and she peed in her diaper many times in the crate, what a moron!!! She has also mastered the art of pooping with the diaper on, but getting the poo on the floor instead of in the diaper. She is so gross.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Hahahaha! My pug is a dirty dog, and she peed in her diaper many times in the crate, what a moron!!! She has also mastered the art of pooping with the diaper on, but getting the poo on the floor instead of in the diaper. She is so gross.


that is nasty, thats why i prefer males.....even though i got a female she is spayed so i dont have to worry about that


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

rocky is one of three dogs.
the other two are female.
ones going into heat soon.
should he still be kept away from 
the other female, who isn't?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well realistically you need to seperate all the dogs. the phermones going through the air is going to drive them all retarded.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

NesOne said:


> lol, reminds me of a Mexican song that starts out with "It's already locked with 3 padlocks, and secured... the Black Door"
> 
> Lock 'em up bro, lock them up.


Made me LOL, just because I know what song youre talking about. Makes sense to the topic of this thread.


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

when a female goes into heat, how long does it usually last and how often.? im a newbie, sorry gUys.. lols...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a female is in heat for almost a month... 3 or so weeks. one week of swelling one week of bleeding and one week out. Keep her safe from the moment you see her starting to swell


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile def. bleeds longer than a week...is that bad?!


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

when do dogs go into heat for the first time ?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

THey USUALLY go in from 8-12months. USUALLY not always.



> I had a female get sired through a kennel, yes a chain link kennel


For this reason we have a kennel inside a kennel. I have a 10x10 chain link kennel and then about 2 foot around it I fenced the kennel in. This way no dog can breed through the fence. Its like a mote on a castle and your not getting the princess!!!!!


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

You can put a little menthol rub on your male dogs nose, and then put a dab on your females uh... well the area between her two exits.

It will mask her smell while you LEASH WALK her down the street.


----------



## widerange (Nov 11, 2009)

if your keeping a female outside a male can hook up with them from outside the fence. doesnt happen often but happens. for females in heat and outside i suggest using off ground kennels. keeps the dog outside where they use to being. you dont have to worry bout bleeding inside the house. they are off the ground so males cant get to them and they still have more freedom then in a create.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

"if you have a bitch in season you can give her liquid chlorophyll daily and your males will not freak out! lol Chlorophyll is a natural body deodorizer and makes the female almost undetectable to intact males. Now you don't want to keep a female in season away from an intact male even with chlorophyll but it will keep them from winning and barking. When she ovulates you may have to increase the dose and your male may whine but it is no where near what it would be like without chlorophyll. You can give 100mg once to twice a day as needed." 
-performanceknls


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, dogs can reach through chain link fence easy.


Does anyone actually have proof of this, like, pictures? I find it hard to believe that a male can just rear up, plant his front feet, and breed a female through a chain link fence. I can believe jumped said fence, bred, then jumped back out, but NOT through a fence.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

through a chain link probably if paws where small enough or the female backed up to it and was wanting it. id say anything can happen though dogs can be pretty smart if they want it enough


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If the bitch rears up towards the fence it can and does happen. It happened to a friend of mines dog. Those males will do anything to get them. I used to work with a women who had two show dogs. A female Great dane and a male Jack russell terrier. Well the bitch was in heat and she figured because of the size difference she had nothing to worry about. Until she left them unattended in the kitchen for a bit.....that little JRT hopped on a kitchen chair and nailed her. Where there's a will there's a way LOL!


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah a male will want to-- but I still dont see how its physically possible through a vertical fence. 

Kitchen chair is just being clever, not overcoming a barrier to the entire way a dog mates/is built. A dog doesnt stand on his hind feet with his front paws towards the sky and breed lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> If the bitch rears up towards the fence it can and does happen. It happened to a friend of mines dog. Those males will do anything to get them. I used to work with a women who had two show dogs. A female Great dane and a male Jack russell terrier. Well the bitch was in heat and she figured because of the size difference she had nothing to worry about. Until she left them unattended in the kitchen for a bit.....that little JRT hopped on a kitchen chair and nailed her. Where there's a will there's a way LOL!


if i saw em stuck together id be cracking up. hopefully it didnt take right?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

FrostFell said:


> Yeah a male will want to-- but I still dont see how its physically possible through a vertical fence.
> 
> Kitchen chair is just being clever, not overcoming a barrier to the entire way a dog mates/is built. A dog doesnt stand on his hind feet with his front paws towards the sky and breed lol


a brick wall no a chain link fence yes he could most likely put his paws through the fence and grab the fence and start doing his thing chain link is fairly flexible and warps sometimes also, the female probably reared up like bella said


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> if i saw em stuck together id be cracking up. hopefully it didnt take right?


Oh no, it took unfortunately and she let her bitch have them. They weighed only about 45 lbs when they were full grown. She S/N them and gave them away to good homes.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> a brick wall no a chain link fence yes he could most likely put his paws through the fence and grab the fence and start doing his thing chain link is fairly flexible and warps sometimes also, the female probably reared up like bella said


"rearing up" means standing up like a human. so you are saying the female was up on her hind legs too? where is her hoohoo, then? how is the male getting to it?

none of this makes any sense. Unless anyone has a picture of dogs tied thru chain link, I am going to call this one an urban myth. its far more likely that makes are jumping fences, breeding, and then jumping out again, than breeding thru a fence! :hammer: the logistics of it dont even work


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

its personal opinion not gonna argue it with you. i think it could happen you dont. some one told you it happened to a friend of theirs dog. if a kennel fight can happen and a dog gets hurt then a dog can get fertilized through a fence to say the least. jmo. either way its better to error on the side of caution


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

FrostFell said:


> "rearing up" means standing up like a human. so you are saying the female was up on her hind legs too? where is her hoohoo, then? how is the male getting to it?
> 
> none of this makes any sense. Unless anyone has a picture of dogs tied thru chain link, I am going to call this one an urban myth. its far more likely that makes are jumping fences, breeding, and then jumping out again, than breeding thru a fence! :hammer: the logistics of it dont even work


I used to work in the animal field as a groomer, vet tech, and a sales associate for Pet Edge which used to be New England Serum Co. when I worked there about 15 years ago and we dealt with more show people and dog professionals then. You can believe what you want but I have heard several people speak of it happening. So, we won't use the term "rearing up", how about backing up... which if a bitch backs up to a chain link fence the male can nail her just as easy as a dog can tear apart another dogs face through a chain link fence in a fight. To each his own and you are entitled to your opinion :roll:


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I used to work in the animal field as a groomer, vet tech, and a sales associate for Pet Edge which used to be New England Serum Co. when I worked there about 15 years ago and we dealt with more show people and dog professionals then. You can believe what you want but I have heard several people speak of it happening. So, we won't use the term "rearing up", how about backing up... which if a bitch backs up to a chain link fence the male can nail her just as easy as a dog can tear apart another dogs face through a chain link fence in a fight. To each his own and you are entitled to your opinion :roll:


Once again, hearing is not happening. Until someone shows me picture proof of this sort of thing happening, I refuse to believe it. I hear, all the time, about how pit bulls' brains grow too big and they snap because it presses on their skulls. Is this true? Well... I think we all know the answer to that one. Just because someone claims thats how their sister in laws dog got pregnant doesn't meant anything. I say its physically and logistically impossible.

Has anyone here seen, with their own two eyes, and snapped a picture of, a tie THRU chain link? :roll:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

umm no ones probably taken a picture because they were to irritated that their dog was being nailed trough a chain link fence the dogs. then of course no ones first instinct when they see their bitch getting nailed through a fence would be to grab a camera


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> umm no ones probably taken a picture because they were to irritated that their dog was being nailed trough a chain link fence the dogs. then of course no ones first instinct when they see their bitch getting nailed through a fence would be to grab a camera


LOL, well, what else are they gonna do? Nobodies goin anywhere during a tie, might as well pull up a chair, grab a cold one and a camera, and stare with disgust at the offending members of caninedom for half an hour or so. What else are you gonna do? If it happened, Ill be you money that "through a FENCE? how in seven hells....?! I gotta get a picture of this" probably crossed their mind.

If it happened. If it wasnt just "bitch mysteriously turned up pregnant, must've been through the fence  "

Anyway, if anybody has picture proof, I would be delighted to see it. Til then, I call this one fake/he said she said/because dogs cant jump fences right?  Outta here


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have known several dogs get nailed through chain link fences. It happens!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I have known several dogs get nailed through chain link fences. It happens!


did they take?


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Any word from the OP on his girl?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

THis was started two years ago and you are being completely snarky and so what you don't beleive, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen, I too have seen it happen but never in a million years would think to get a pic of it. SO ya gonna call me a liar too  Cause I would be highly offended by that.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> THis was started two years ago and you are being completely snarky and so what you don't beleive, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen, I too have seen it happen but never in a million years would think to get a pic of it. SO ya gonna call me a liar too  Cause I would be highly offended by that.


Liar! :roll:

lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha KM, we can go to the [] for that, I do not lie, butr for someone to just assume that we are all doing so is sooo not right, I really want her to call me that, cause yeah....

Bring it on son, I'll learn ya


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I've seen dogs do it through a fence. There was a unaltered lab that lived in our neighborhood growing up,it got our female border collie through the fence,and they stuck. We got her spayed though,so it wasn't like anything was going to come out of it.
Also seen a cat get it's head caught in said fence.. So if a cat can get it's head caught in a chain link fence,I am pretty sure a dog can get it's wanker through the same hole.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FrostFell said:


> Unless anyone has a picture of dogs tied thru chain link, I am going to call this one an urban myth.


Who in the world would be taking pictures of 2 dogs obviously meant to be separated getting together? Not sure what you do with your time, but I don't know anyone that would be doing that. :hammer::hammer:

I have SEEN dogs breed through chain link and have seen dogs not only start to breed but get locked as well which sucks. I hear complaints from about 15 people a year with accident litters because they thought chain link could separate the dogs ( most had topped kennels so you can leave your "they jumped the fence bred and put themselves back crap behind" lmao. It is very easy for dogs to breed through chain link and I am not quite sure why you find this so hard to believe.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Who in the world would be taking pictures of 2 dogs obviously meant to be separated getting together? Not sure what you do with your time, but I don't know anyone that would be doing that. :hammer::hammer:


lol thats what im saying id be getting buckets of ice and a water hose or something


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

My friend had 2 intact great danes and the female was in heat in a crate and the male busted into the room and mounted her through the crate... apparently that probably can't happen either by the sounds of it... lmfao


----------

